# Help! I need to find a registered chocolate lab breeder



## davel (Dec 20, 2016)

My daughter wants to buy her husband a registered male chocolate lab pup for Christmas.  Can anyone recommend a reputable breeder anywhere near Washington County?  Would be willing to drive if needed for a good pup.
Thanks for the help!
Dave


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 20, 2016)

Look into rescuing one,,,, pretty dogs, the only dog I've ever been bitten by was a chocolate lab,,,,


----------



## Joe Overby (Dec 21, 2016)

What will the dog be used for? Pet? Gundog? Hunt tests and/or field trials? What is her budget? Does she want a physical puppy for Christmas morning?? If so, it's REALLY late in the game...need more information to be of any help.


----------



## davel (Dec 21, 2016)

Hunting dog for her husband. Just wants one by New Years day. Not sure of budget but I would imagine under $700. Thanks.


----------



## Joe Overby (Dec 22, 2016)

Email Kirk@gundogbroker.com


----------



## davel (Dec 22, 2016)

We found one...thanks everyone for the help!


----------

